# I'm back.... sorta



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Had to take a hiatus for a bit. Things got crazy here... WHO ARE THESE LITTLE PEOPLE, WHY ARE THEY CALLING ME MOM??? Oh they are mine... 
But unless someone has taken up my slack around here... things you hadn't heard in awhile.
Sniffing leads to licking.... all the way to discount body piercings.
It has a butt, of course it can poop on you.... buy paper towels and soap.
55 days


----------

